# Oh for a 12 gauge!



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Just come back from a trip to Cornwall (SW England) & I have never seen so many pheasants on the country lanes and in the fields.

I count 14 pheasants and 1 wood pigeon just in this shot!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:lol:....are you allowed to have _any_ type of gun in the UK?? Does anyone hunt game or is it strictly forbidden to ensure that you do not poach the King's deer?? 

I have seen a similar sight from my back porch.....at least 14 pheasants foraging soybeans after harvest. I only counted the birds I could see even though many were ducking in and out of the fence-line. Turkey is making a come-back as well as most wildlife.....not too many people hunt any more.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

ROOSTER!

Was just at Cabelas the other day perusing the gun library. Had some very nice 16ga side-by-sides (one was even English) for a paltry few thousand dollars a piece. But man, would that be a fine day?

Some people still hunt, I certainly do. Getting ready for 10 days in the back country in a couple weeks chasing elk. Wild game = the original free range meat.

Great shot, Donald!

(wood pigeon = grouse??)


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Pretty picture -- I've cleaned hundreds of pheasants and still am amazed at their colors each and every time I have one in hand.

The year before last I literally saw more birds than I have ever -- one field of millet had hundreds of pheasants -- they were crossing the road in such numbers that they looked like a swarm of rats. Last year was a bit sparser but still very good hunting.

Unfortunately, this year we had a record heat and drought. I literally have not seen a single pheasant or quail in four months. I went out yesterday and spent the afternoon looking for game. I found some deer, a skunk, a box turtle, saw two owls, a hawk with a snake and some porcupine and coyote tracks but no pheasants or quail -- not even any tracks.

Quite a few people still hunt in the US. "Official" figures are about 15 million but this mainly is from license sales and doesn't account for all of the states where over 65 and under 16 don't need a license. While I'm not as much into hunting as I was when I was younger I still try to get out a few times a year. I'd probably hunt and fish more if I wasn't once a field biologist -- after you net tens of thousands of salmon at a hatchery, catching one on rod and reel isn't all that big of a deal anymore. The same goes for mammals -- after a while, research hunting and trapping is just work and I'd rather not hunt more during my vacation.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

SABL said:


> :lol:....are you allowed to have _any_ type of gun in the UK??


In the good old days, I had a police permit for many rifles and handguns ranging from .22 through to .577 including 38spl, 357mag, 9mm parabellum, .44/40, .45acp.

Then a nutter with a Kalashnikov went on the rampage killing many folk. The government did an immediate ban on all semi-auto rifles. I was fortunate that I had sold my Belgium FN 7.62mm (.308winch) semi-auto rifle before the ban.

A few years later, another deranged guy murdered many pre school children. that made the government ban all firearms except front loading single shot weapons.

Semi-auto shotguns were outlawed too unless it was modified to take only a single cartridge.

Eventually around 1985, I sold my 357 Ruger Blackhawk & Kongsberg 7.62mm sniper's rifle and surrendered my firearms certificate to the police. 

When I lived in New Zealand, I did go deer hunting in the bush... Now when I go shooting, I use my large calibre camera :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

DonaldG said:


> Now when I go shooting, I use my large calibre camera :grin:


Less recoil.......:laugh:

I didn't mean to detract the conversation away from your photo......very nice one at that. 

I've seen a few of the pics you've posted of your younger days....:grin:. Looks like you had quite an arsenal!! I haven't done much shooting lately.....firearms or camera. At least 3yrs for any firearm and less that 100 shots this year for my old dsc-v1. Years ago, I kept the camera in my vehicle "just in case" and often went for walks in wooded areas after work.....frequent trips to a nearby State Park or local watershed provided many scenes that I captured. I have more pics of fungi and wildlife than I do of the family......:laugh:.

I was out one Spring day checking to see it the Morels were starting to sprout when I noticed I was being spied on......


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Acuta73 said:


> ROOSTER!
> 
> (wood pigeon = grouse??)


No. A wood pigeon is like a regular pigeon on steroids. Twice as big and very tasty too :smile:


----------

